# Royal Albert



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

You don't have to feed these budgies but in a way they help feed you.

Perhaps you knew about Royal Albert Crown China's vintage "Budgies and Blossoms" pattern from the 1920s. I didn't until we were gifted a cup and saucer. Now i simply have to have the complete set. Easier said than done. It's hard to find. Anyway, i thought some of you might find this interesting. It amazes me that something this delicate can survive 100 years.

(If I've put this post in the wrong place--apologies, and please feel free to move it.)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I want one, now I will be on the hunt for it, I'll let you know if I find any.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*0h, it is beautiful — I love it!! 💜💜*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my… how absolutely stunning! I had no idea budgies were on such fine china! Hope you come across more of the set 🤞🏻


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

What do you think, @StarlingWings , light green normals or dark green normals? 

Here are some of the other pieces out there. There are even more than pictured--platters, bowls, plates and serving pieces such as a three tier server for pastries.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, beautiful! 💕 Let’s go with light green normals


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Cody said:


> I want one, now I will be on the hunt for it, I'll let you know if I find any.


Well, @Cody, three offerings have come up on ebay. The price is very fair, even a bit low, but the shipping from the UK is steep. Nevertheless, I'd thought I'd let you know. These are 3-piece sets of cup, saucer and plate. The cup design is different from mine (see above). Mine is the 1922 edition and those offered here are from 1927. The seller has three 3-piece sets for sale; if you click on 'see other items' you can see the others.

Vintage Royal Albert Crown China Trio~c1927~Budgie Birds~Tea Cup Saucer & Side | eBay


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks, I wonder if they would make it here in one piece.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are truly exquisite. 

Cody, think they would ship well internationally. 
I'm sure the sender would wrap them very carefully.
Additionally, if you pay via PayPal and there is a problem you have both eBay's guarantee and PayPal to help you recoup any loss if they should arrive in any shape not stated in the eBay add.

And, might I add, I'll be quite envious of both you and wmcburke should you decide to purchase them 'cause you'll both have some of the Royal Albert Budgie China!!*


----------

